# where do the pigeons go at night?



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

where do the pigeons go at night?

(up beat rythem like you wanna bop your head to it like a pigeon)
by Cafeine QUeen
Where do the pigeons go at night?
do they sit up on the ledge and rest their heads goodnight
they wont fly again untill it's light
again in the morning, they'll take to flight
and i bring my feedbag out at noon
and listen to them coo
watch them prance the mating dance
than i get ot know the bird of peace, come up on me please and i'll feed you seeds!
sometimes i take them home for treats, and clean off all the grease, the next day a sad release
i walk down to the place we met
and i'll see them all again
you know i bet!
little cuties remember me
come and see me too
say hello and coo!
where do the pigeons go at night?
where do the little cuties go!
they hide out and stay away from the light, i dont know i dont know!


----------



## Lee (Jul 28, 2001)

*great*

Lee here, 
great wording and i really like it .................


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*What word am I searching for?*

That was simply awsome,beautiful, no, it was relaxing  ,I know, impacting.Maybe cool?  It was all that is good.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## donnalr28 (Sep 7, 2000)

Lovely poetry.

Where do the pigeons go at night to rest their little heads? 
They tuck them all safe and sound into their feather beds.


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*thanks !*

another line for the song. great.thank you


----------



## ariadnegrrrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Where DO pidgies go at night...*

I always wonder where my flock goes at night... they hang out on the balcony from dawn to dusk most of the time, do they sleep on awnings? In trees? It really is a mystery I've often wondered.

Either way, super cute poem!!


----------



## jeff (Nov 15, 2005)

*where do they go at night?*

Where do they go at night
to find safety in the waning light?
When cats and ***** are on the prowl, to escape the talons of the Owl
the morning bulldozers destroying urban blight
like us they hide 
until
the 
light.......


Jeff


----------

